# TAM information



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

I’m new to TAM and I have a few questions on how certain things work within the site. How are points earned after the first 3? How come 113 points seems to be the highest score I am seeing on the tally page? Also I would like to thank the creators and managers of the site. For providing a good site that we can share thoughts and ideas with each other.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

kh4OffRoad said:


> I’m new to TAM and I have a few questions on how certain things work within the site. How are points earned after the first 3? How come 113 points seems to be the highest score I am seeing on the tally page? Also I would like to thank the creators and managers of the site. For providing a good site that we can share thoughts and ideas with each other.


I’m thinking this is what you’re asking about:









Trophies







www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sorry, but can't help you with your question since I don't know it. If you are worrying about points, then I gather that you might care about scores. I don't think anybody cares, and if anyone cares then, I think that they are in the wrong site. This is not a game site. If this is just curiosity, then someone who knows will explained it to you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

kh4OffRoad said:


> I’m new to TAM and I have a few questions on how certain things work within the site. How are points earned after the first 3? How come 113 points seems to be the highest score I am seeing on the tally page? Also I would like to thank the creators and managers of the site. For providing a good site that we can share thoughts and ideas with each other.


I have 113 points. I think that's the top number that anyone here can get. It seems that no one here cares about points. They are just a feature that the site software came with.

Mostly, here we care about all the good input you can provide and hope that we can give you support when you need it.


----------



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

Ok, I was just curious I’m not warred about collecting them, I just want to know how it works. Thanks


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

kh4OffRoad said:


> Ok, I was just curious I’m not warred about collecting them, I just want to know how it works. Thanks


That’s the only reason I know about the link to FAQ…I wondered what they were for so out of curiosity I looked it up.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I think all then-registered posters were given 113 points when the new software went operational several years ago. The points haven’t changed since that time.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When you reach the 113 points you qualify for a hundred dollars a day stipend as long as you make at least one post that gets a “like” each day.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> When you reach the 113 points you qualify for a hundred dollars a day stipend as long as you make at least one post that gets a “like” each day.


If only 😂 🤣


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> If only 😂 🤣


I’ve said too much. 🤫🤫🤐🤐


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> When you reach the 113 points you qualify for a hundred dollars a day stipend as long as you make at least one post that gets a “like” each day.


As long as you don’t have to pay for each


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> *I have 113 points. I think that's the top number that anyone here can get.* It seems that no one here cares about points. They are just a feature that the site software came with.
> 
> Mostly, here we care about all the good input you can provide and hope that we can give you support when you need it.


True...

The Avatar,_ SunCMars_ also has 113 points.

But it took at least 10 of us, to get it that high.



King Brian has that many points on his drivers license. 
He keeps getting cited for unsafe driving for being too short, and not being able to see over the steering wheel.

He tells the bobby traffic cop that he looks in the rear view mirror, in order to see his way forward.
They do not believe him and give him a breathe analyzer.


----------

